# [solved] xfs_growfs doesn't grow on 2TB raid

## v1pEr

Hey all,

I ran against a problem today. I had a raid5 array with 5x500GB and I've grown the array to 6x500GB. So far I always used this method to add a disk to my raid setup:

    * Partition the disk with one fd partition

    * mdadm --add /dev/mddata1 /dev/sdf1 

    * mdadm --grow /dev/mddata1 --raid-devices=x

    * cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/mddata1 data1 

    * xfs_check /dev/mapper/data1 

    * mount the disk

    * xfs_growfs /dev/mapper/data1 

But at the last step, when I do xfs_growfs, nothing happens. I found out about the -d option and this is what I get (pay attention to the last line):

```

RoSe linux # xfs_growfs /dev/mapper/data1 -d

meta-data=/dev/mapper/data1      isize=256    agcount=9, agsize=61047928 blks

         =                       sectsz=512   attr=2

data     =                       bsize=4096   blocks=488383679, imaxpct=25

         =                       sunit=0      swidth=0 blks

naming   =version 2              bsize=4096   ascii-ci=0

log      =internal               bsize=4096   blocks=32768, version=2

         =                       sectsz=512   sunit=0 blks, lazy-count=0

realtime =none                   extsz=4096   blocks=0, rtextents=0

data size unchanged, skipping
```

After searching around on the net I found out that I probably hit "a" 2TB limit but I checked my kernel support and that seems to be ok:

```
RoSe linux # zgrep -i efi /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y
```

Then I caught some hints about mbr and gpt, but is this also valid with a software raid? That's some kind of a virtual drive, isn't it? What can I do to breadk this 2TB limit, or is it something else that causes the grow to fail?

Proof that there is more size available:

```

RoSe linux # mdadm -D /dev/mddata1

/dev/mddata1:

        Version : 0.90

  Creation Time : Sat May 30 19:25:26 2009

     Raid Level : raid5

     Array Size : 2441919680 (2328.80 GiB 2500.53 GB)

```

```
RoSe linux # df --si

Filesystem             Size   Used  Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/mapper/data1      2.1T   2.0T    63G  97% /mnt/data1
```

Last edited by v1pEr on Thu Jun 11, 2009 6:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## v1pEr

Update:

When I do fdisk on the correct node I get a partition table error, although I also get that with md1 (/boot) and md3 (/), which seems to work fine.

```
fdisk -l /dev/md5

Disk /dev/md5 doesn't contain a valid partition table

Disk /dev/md5: 2500.5 GB, 2500525752320 bytes

2 heads, 4 sectors/track, 610479920 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 8 * 512 = 4096 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x08040000
```

When I do a normal fdisk -l it starts with this:

```
fdisk -l

WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdb'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdd'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

```

Some disks are second hand and apparantly some use MBR and others use GPT. sdb is used on md1 and md3, but sdd is used on md5. Is it a problem to mix MBR and GPT drives? I would assume not, but clearly I am not the expert here  :Smile: 

If I can provide any more info I will be more than happy to provide it.

----------

## v1pEr

Unbelievable but the problem was solved by a reboot.

----------

## Cyker

LOL! Thanks for that  :Laughing: 

I must admit, I too forget that sometimes you *do* need to restart the system to kickstart some things to work, mainly because it's such a rare occasion!

----------

